# Koomunikation Java mit Siemens S7-200



## raptorrs (21. Jul 2008)

Moin Zusammen!

Ich habe hier ein echtes Problem, bei dem ich überhaupt nicht weiss, wie ich die Lösung angehen soll. 

Die Situation:

Es gibt einen zentralen Rechner mit einer SAP-Datenbank. 
Aus dieser Datenbank holt sich ein Java-Programm in bestimmten Zeitabständen Produktionsaufträge. 
Diese Produktionsaufträge werden in einer JTable zeilenweise dargestellt.
Ein Mitarbeiter soll nun durch Anklicken einer Zeile einen dieser Aufträge auswählen. 
Bei Klick auf einen "START-Button sollen einige dieser Daten in die Steuerung einer Produktionsmaschine 
übertragen werden. Die Siemens-Steuerung ist im Moment durch eine einfache Klasse simuliert, 
die die Daten entgegennimmt und nach einer gewissen Zeit eine Fertigmeldung zurückgibt. 
Das Java-Programm funktioniert soweit tadellos.

Die Maschinensteuerung ist wie gesagt, eine Siemens S7-200. 
Sie ist ausgerüstet mit einem Kommunikationsmodul CP243-1. 
Die Vebindung geschieht über ein Crossover-Ethernet-Kabel.

Es gibt ja die legendären S7-Get und -Put Applets, die als Stand Alone Application direkt im CP243-1 ablaufen. 
Mit diesen Applets lassen sich via Ethernet die Schaltzustände durchaus anzeigen und auch ändern. 
Diese Applets sind aber im Moment auch witzlos für mich, da ich nach wie vor die Informationen nicht in mein Java-Programm bekomme.

Meine Frage ist nun:

Wie bekomme ich meine Daten aus dem Java-Programm in den Datenbaustein der S7-Steuerung? 


Danke schon mal im Voraus!!


----------



## tuxedo (21. Jul 2008)

Ich vermute mal das steht in der Doku zur S7 Steuerung. 

Wenn das Cross-Over-Ethernetkabel am PC in einer Netzwerkkarte (und keiner Sonder-Speziellen-Schnittstellenkarte) steckt, dann wird da wohl ein Netzwerkprotokoll wie TCP/IP gesprochen. Aber das sollte alles im Handbuch zur S7 stehen. 

Und wenns im Handbuch nicht steht: Siemens fragen. Die haben das Ding verbrochen und die sollten auch deine Frage beantworten können.

Weiß nicht ob du eine kompetentere Antwort erhälst. Denke die wenigsten hier im Forum werden eine Siemens S7 (vermutlich eine SPS?) in reichweite haben und/oder sich damit auskennen. Ist ja auch eher ein "Wie kommuniziert die S7" Frage, als eine Java-Spezifische Frage.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Guest (21. Jul 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hatte vor 1 1/2 Jahren ein ähnliches Problem, zwar mit dem Zugriff von einem C-Programm aus, aber ansonsten vergleichbar. Wir haben dann letztlich Hilfe von einem Anbieter eingekauft, der uns einerseits eine Bibliothek zur Verfügung gestellt hat, die ich in mein Programm eingebunden habe, um auf die S7-Register zuzugreifen, und der uns andererseits auch bei der Inbetriebnahme vor Ort unterstützt hat.

Wenn ich das damals richtig verstanden habe, ist es mit der S7-200 wohl noch umständlicher. Jedenfalls musste auf unserer Seite ein komplettes Siemens-Softwarepaket installiert werden, um überhaupt kommunizieren zu können. Das wäre bei der S7-300 nicht nötig gewesen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.

Das hilft dir zwar nicht weiter, aber mein Fazit daraus wäre: Wenn das nötige Knowhow in deiner Firma nicht vorhanden ist, muss es eben eingekauft werden. Oder aber du kannst die SPS-Leute dazu überreden, eine TCP/IP-Socket-Kommunikation (Telegramm-Verkehr) zu verwenden und dich mit S7-Interna in Ruhe zu lassen.


----------



## raptorrs (21. Jul 2008)

Na ja, Alex0801,

das kann man so oder so sehen. Irgenwie ist es natürlich auch ein JAVA-Problem, wenn auch ein sehr spezielles. 
Daher habe ich die Frage zuerst einmal hier gestellt.
Es gibt in der Tat ausgezeichnete Dokumentation für die Verwendung der S7-Applets, aber eben nicht für die externe Kommunikation.

Ja, die Kommunikation geschieht über TCP/IP.

In sofern hoffe ich doch noch auf einen Spezialisten unter Euch!


----------



## Det (21. Jul 2008)

Ich habe mich jetzt schnell mal registriert, um nicht nur anonym zu schreiben. Dieser Beitrag war von mir:


			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo! Ich hatte vor 1 1/2 Jahren ein ähnliches Problem ...


Ich kann zwar keine Antworten versprechen, bin aber jetzt auf jeden Fall ansprechbar.


----------



## tuxedo (21. Jul 2008)

@raptorrs
Naja, das hat absolut nix mit Java zu tun. Schließlich geht's drum, was auf der TCP/IP verbindung gesprochen werden muss, damit die Kiste das tut was sie tun soll. Ergo hat man in C/C++, .Net, PHP, Perl und sämtlichen anderen Sprachen das gleiche Problem.

Aber wie dem auch sei: Ich bezeifle es nach wie vor, dass hier jemand weiß was da gesprochen werden muss. Die Doku zur Maschine sollte i.d.R. aufschluss darüber geben. 

Wenn das "Handbuch" zu dem Applet nicht nur ein Handbuch zur Bedienung des Applets ist, sondern auch erklärt was der Source wie wann und wo und warum macht, dann ist das deine Anlaufstelle Nr. 1. 

Wenn nicht: Siemens fragen... Die haben sich das ja ausgedacht.


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jul 2008)

Moin,



			
				raptorrs hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie bekomme ich meine Daten aus dem Java-Programm in den Datenbaustein der S7-Steuerung?



hier gates lang http://www.opcfoundation.org/

ich habe hier öfter mal das gleiche Problem ... eine Lösung war von .NET (Lizenz von Siemens für OPC-Server gekauft) nach OPC-Server nach WinCC nach SPS ... das Problem ist das Deine Firma zahlendes Mitglied bei der OPC-Foundation sein muss ... dann bekommt Deine Firma auch die genauen Spezifikationen

mein Fachmann für die S7 konnte mir aber nicht sagen ob man mit der TCP Baugruppe auch ein eigenes Protokoll implementieren kann (was ja der Idealfall wäre) ... wenn es machbar ist dann über RS232 oder RS485 (Lösung in einem anderem Projekt) ... es gibt auch passende RS-Ethernet-Umsetzer (Preis ist mir nicht bekannt) von anderen Herstellern ... dann bei Dir den COM geöffnet und schon hast Du eine Verbindung zur SPS ... da muss aber von den SPS Leuten noch etwas programmiert werden

hand, mogel


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jul 2008)

Moin,



			
				alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn nicht: Siemens fragen... Die haben sich das ja ausgedacht.



da funktioniert immer alles lokal ohne zusätzliche Lizenzen ... wenn es ums Netz geht, dann halten die die Hände auf  :? 

hand, mogel


----------



## tuxedo (21. Jul 2008)

Verstehe das "Problem" nicht:

Wenn es ein Java-Applet gibt, welches via Netzwerk mit dem Ding kommunizieren kann, dann kommt man doch an die Info dran was da auf der TCP/IP Verbindung gesprochen werden muss?!

Wenn keine Sourcen dabei sind -> Decompiler
Und wenn das nicht geht weil "obfuscating", dann eben Wireshark.

Dran kommen tut man, ist nur die Frage mit welchem Aufwand (wenn Siemens die Info nicht rausrücken will). Und solange man im Kaufvertrag (Wohlgemerkt Kaufvertrag, nicht EULA oder sonstwas, was bei der Softwareinstallation auftaucht) nix drin stehen hat von wegen "reverse engineering = verboten" kann einem auch niemand was anhaben. Ist wie bei World of Warcraft. Da wurde das Protokoll auch "reverse engineered" und nun gibts seit etwas über 3 Jahren "freie" Server. 

- Alex


----------



## e9926044 (21. Jul 2008)

Also ich würd da  http://www.sps-forum.de/forumdisplay.php?f=10  mal fragen, das ist auch meine erste Anlaufstelle, wenn es um SPSen geht. Da kannst Du einiges erfahren,


----------



## mcnanuk (21. Jul 2008)

Jep... ich denke dir hilft entweder teuer Infos kaufen, wenn Sie nicht im Handbuch stehen, oder decompilen.

Ich habe vor 2 jahren das Problem gehabt an eine Cognos (ehemals Applix) TM1 Datenbak ein java Programm anzubinden. Es gibt eine Java Api, aber leider komplett undokumentiert. Applix hatte auch keinen Plan, was da drinstand, da es nur mal ein Versuch war. Aber sie liefern es seitdem immer mit dieser Api aus... 

Nunja ich habe fast alle Klassen Decompalliert und eine kleine Doku erstellt. Jetzt spart die Firma massig an Schotter. 

Aber generell spannede Aufgabe, um die ich den TE beneide


----------



## Guest (21. Jul 2008)

mcnanuk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nunja ich habe fast alle Klassen Decompalliert und eine kleine Doku erstellt.




Was für einen Decompiler hast Du verwendet?


----------



## tuxedo (21. Jul 2008)

Ich benutze "Frontend".

- Alex


----------



## raptorrs (21. Jul 2008)

Nur mal so eine Idee (Ich verstehe leider noch nichts von Netzwerken)

Die besagten Get- und Put-Applets kann man per FTP in das CP 243 Kommunikationsmodul laden.

Besteht auf diesem Wege eine Möglichkeit, vom PC aus an die Applets zu gelangen? Da ich nichts von Netzwerken verstehe, kann ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen.

Wenn ich nur irgendwie einen Zugriff auf diese Applets bekäme, wäre mir schon sehr geholfen.


----------



## raptorrs (23. Jul 2008)

In diesem Zusammenhang wollte ich mal in die Kommunikations-API von Java schauen. 
Es gibt scheinbar eine API: javax.comm

Ich kann allerdings bei Sun keinen Download hierfür finden.  
In der Standard-JAVAX API habe ich es auch nicht gefunden.

Vielleicht kennt jemand einen Link für diesen Download?


----------



## Gast (12. Dez 2008)

wenn du windows benutzt wird die comm api nicht funtionieren weil die nur noch für linux und solaris weiterentwickelt wird.

schaue dir mal rxtx an 
http://users.frii.com/jarvi/rxtx/


----------



## tuxedo (12. Dez 2008)

http://rxtx.org/ ist einfacher zu merken und klingt "offizieller" ;-) Ist aber sonst das gleiche.


----------

